# Alii Kai Resort I  (2201)



## ajmace (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Can anyone please help:

I am still confused about Ali Kai 1 and 2.

Is RCI resort number 2201 Alii Kai 1?

Is it connected or owned by Grand Pacific Palisades Group?

Is it the one closer to the ocean with  6 buildings as shown in ''Kauai Revealed' ?

Will I have a chance of avoiding mountain view blocks  1 and 2 ?  If so what is the best way of going about it?  My RCI reservation for August 2009  just says  '2 Bedroom'.
Any help or assistance would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 13, 2008)

ajmace said:


> Hi Can anyone please help:
> 
> I am still confused about Ali Kai 1 and 2.
> 
> Is RCI resort number 2201 Alii Kai 1?


No, 2201 is Alii Kai II



> Is it connected or owned by Grand Pacific Palisades Group?


It is managed by the GPP group.



> Is it the one closer to the ocean with  6 buildings as shown in ''Kauai Revealed' ?


No, those are privately owned condos that can be rented, they are not timeshares.


> Will I have a chance of avoiding mountain view blocks  1 and 2 ?  If so what is the best way of going about it?  My RCI reservation for August 2009  just says  '2 Bedroom'.
> Any help or assistance would be much appreciated. Thanks.



There are almost no ocean view units,as with most Princeville resorts. The great part is the large fully equipped units and being close to the north shore and Hanalei during the summer.

fwiw,

Greg


----------



## ajmace (Oct 13, 2008)

*from TUG reviews*

Resort Name and Review Link RCI/II      Rating (#) Last Review 
1  Alii Kai Resort
North America, USA, HI, Princeville 2201         8.17 (24) Days (018) 
2  Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
North America, USA, Kauai,Hawaii, Princeville            9.17 (3) Days (019) 
3  Alii Kai II
North America, USA, HI, Princeville ALI           7.88 (4) Days (041) 


According to TUG reviews it is Alii Kai 1 that is 2201.  Alii Kai II is denoted ALI

I think Kauai Kid knows all about this.

He was very helpful in o
October 2007 but I cannot access the forum for this date now!


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*I know it seems confusing,*

The resort 2201 is the only Alii Kai II, managed now by GPP, the other listing in the tug reviews is for the ORE/MROP managed resort which was 
called the Napali Club.

They are both in the same condo complex, the ocean view units on the bluff aren't part of the timeshare.

How do I know?? 

Well, we bought an Alii Kai II in 1999 thinking that we could reserve those ocean view units only to find out on our first trip back that they weren't part of the timeshares, but privately owned units. 

fwiw,

Greg




ajmace said:


> Resort Name and Review Link RCI/II      Rating (#) Last Review
> 1  Alii Kai Resort
> North America, USA, HI, Princeville 2201         8.17 (24) Days (018)
> 2  Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 13, 2008)

ajmace said:


> Hi Can anyone please help:
> 
> I am still confused about Ali Kai 1 and 2.
> 
> ...


Ali Kai I used to be a timeshare but the owners got bought out and now it's all private condos again.  Ali Kai II are very spacious timeshare units and we liked staying there.  We went back a second time.  The first time, we had a beautiful view over a green area with the Bali Hai mountains in the distance but the second time, we looked out over a parking lot but we were hardly ever home as we went sight-seeing everywhere with my SIL from Europe so it was OK but we enjoyed our relaxing on the balcony the first year better which we never did the second time around.  We love the Princeville area as it is so lush and green.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 13, 2008)

*A picture is worth a thousand words!*

Here is a picture of an old album in Picture Trail. There is a picture from inside too that shows you how comfortable and roomy the condo is but the furnishings may have changed after so many years. It was so peaceful after a busy day. Also, the kitchen had everything you can wish for. We cooked quite a few meals in with our family and friends from Europe. They enjoyed Hawaii so much!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 13, 2008)

Isn't Sweetwater at Kaua'i also located somewhere in Ali'i Kai II?


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*You right, I had forgotten that one*

You seldom hear about the Sweetwater anymore. 

Greg



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Isn't Sweetwater at Kaua'i also located somewhere in Ali'i Kai II?


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 13, 2008)

There is also the Cliffs resort next to Ali Kai II. Some units there have breathtaking views over the ocean. We only walked by.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 16, 2008)

When we are there in Dec I'll take pictures of both Alii Kai I and alii Kai II so we can drive a stake through the heart of the issue once and for all.

There are a couple of units at Alii Kai I that DO NOT have ocean front views and there are some units at Alii Kai II that have both ocean and mountain views.

The way things are at Poipu with all the building going on and stopping mid construction,  because of money issues I'd rather be at PRINCEVILLE than Poipu.

Sterling


----------

